# Should we impose a covid levy?



## sharkattack (5 Oct 2020)

Should we explore the idea of introducing a covid levy (0.5% or so) on all employees to support those you have directly been impacted by it.  Similar to the way we have an insurance levy to cover uninsured drivers.


----------



## Purple (5 Oct 2020)

sharkattack said:


> Should we explore the idea of introducing a covid levy (0.5% or so) on all employees to support those you have directly been impacted by it.  Similar to the way we have an insurance levy to cover uninsured drivers.


I'd support it if it was on all income including dividends, pensions etc. Otherwise we hit those who can least afford it and exclude those with the highest disposable income.


----------



## EmmDee (5 Oct 2020)

I remember saying back in March that if they announced an emergency tax at the same time as announcing the Covid payments I'm sure they would have had support - could have tied it to the Covid payments (i.e. when one stopped the other would) it would have gotten support I reckon.


----------



## Leo (5 Oct 2020)

It would need to be some levy to make a dent on the projected €30 billion swing in the budget.


----------



## Purple (5 Oct 2020)

Leo said:


> It would need to be some levy to make a dent on the projected €30 billion swing in the budget.


Anything over €140 per week for every man, woman and child in the country and we've quids in!


----------

